# Gonna be very busy tomorrow...  I am testing for my next brown belt



## Ceicei (May 23, 2006)

This is for my 2nd degree brown belt tomorrow night.  I'm nervous, but I think I know the stuff pretty well by now.   I've been putting in 8-10 hours of practice per week for the past month going over everything I've studied thus far.  I'm bushed....  I'm planning to go to bed soon to rest up and conserve energy.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (May 23, 2006)

Go get 'em Ceicei!  You will do great!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

nah
we already know how it's gonna go
ur gonna kick butt
u'll do super
but let us know how hard you kick butt


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

2nd Brown!  2nd Brown!  2nd Brown!
Go Ceicei Go!!  artyon:


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

how many brown belts are you going for?

I wonder how I am going to wear my belts when i get to 5th brown belt.  It's hard to wear all 5 of them together isn't it?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 23, 2006)

Best of Luck!!!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2006)

Best of luck to you!!:asian: 

Please let us know how it goes!!

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

Good luck!!  Keep us informed on how it goes!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2006)

Good testing, CC!!!


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck Ceicei!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck! (I'm sure you don't need any though!)


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck Ceicei, not that you need it, im sure you will be awesome


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck Ceicei!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Cei Cei I would wish you luck but skills are so much better and you have skills.
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck.

V/R

RIck


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck.  Remember it's not really luck, it's the dedication and attention to detail which you've already demonstrated.

Jeff


----------



## John Brewer (May 24, 2006)

Good Luck


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2006)

As my sore and aching musles and yellowing bruises can attest... it would be wholly redundant for me (your practice dummy) to wish you best of luck. You've always passed your tests the first time around so why should this one be any different? 

So... how did the test go?


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

Break a leg - in the showbiz sense!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2006)

Visualize success and do your best.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Ceicei (May 24, 2006)

Now I'm home.... and very THIRSTY!  

It's a small test for adults.  Just two browns (one other and me), one blue, and three oranges testing.

Oddly enough, they decided not to test the browns on weapon sets or line forms.   However, I was tested on short/long forms and techniques from every belt level up through 2nd brown.  They really focused on me doing the Long Form 3.

I had three black belts who took turns being the attackers.  They were hard with their kicks and punches, so I had to be sure to block well (and earned some bruises along the way).  I blanked on one technique (Destructive Fans).  There were also a few techniques I had to adapt a bit because the attacker moved into a different zone.  The biggest reaction I got from the instructors/spectators was when I threw one attacker into the wall with loud "boom" (It was a thin wall.... just drywall and boards, no insulation).

It was fun!  I wish I could have done better.  I passed, so now I am officially a 2nd brown....

Thank you all for the luck and encouraging thoughts.

- Ceicei


----------



## Sam (May 24, 2006)

artyon: woot woot!artyon:

thats so awesome!


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2006)

Awesome!! Congrats on your new rank!!artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2006)

Knew you could do it. 
*CONGRATS! *


----------



## Hand Sword (May 25, 2006)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2006)

artyon: artyon: 

Well done grasshopper.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Congrats CeiCei!

artyon:


----------



## bigrogb (May 25, 2006)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Brewer (May 25, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!!

John


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations, CeiCei!!


----------



## Kenpobuff (May 25, 2006)

Way to Go!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations here use this in your signature line.







Again good job

V/R

Rick


----------



## Ceicei (May 25, 2006)

Thank you, Rick!  I appreciate it.  I am now using that picture as my avatar... Later on when it is time to change the signature, I will move it there.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (May 25, 2006)

It looks good on ya.

Congratulations


V/R

Rick


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 25, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## crushing (May 25, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2006)

Congrats Cei Cei !!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Ceicei ~! 

Congrats ~!

~Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2006)

yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,, what they all said!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:%-}


----------

